

Faker.js - generate massive amounts of fake data in Node.js and the browser - marak
http://github.com/marak/Faker.js/

======
mrjbq7
There's also an implementation in Factor:

[http://re-factor.blogspot.com/2010/05/creating-fake-data.htm...](http://re-
factor.blogspot.com/2010/05/creating-fake-data.html)

------
richbradshaw
Seems a little weird as most addresses were in the UK, but had zip codes,
large house numbers and non UK phone numbers.

Needs a bit more filtering based on locale.

~~~
marak
I'd like to see better test data for sure. It's pretty easy to add more custom
definitions in the definitons.js file.

~~~
marak
also, it should be noted that online demo creates a contact card that uses
every single API call. normally you wouldn't generate a UK address + a US
zipcode in one contact

------
mikeknoop
This reminds me of <http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/>

------
jamonX
Do you guys know a java library that would do the same thing ?

------
marak
online demo in case you missed it on the github readme

<http://maraksquires.com/Faker.js/>

~~~
Maciek416
I tried to generate a "massive" amount of data, but I hit the script CPU usage
warning pretty quickly :). Have you tried using Web Workers or perhaps timer-
chunking your data generation loop?

~~~
marak
If you are generating large sets of data you are better off calling the script
from node. Also, if you are using the browser demo it's gonna try to append
all that info to the DOM.....

I put this together in less then two days, there is a vast amount of room for
improvement in this library. I'd be happy to see a web workers fork and
streaming async version in node.

